# GT #58: Phoenix Suns (39-18) @ New Orleans Hornets (37-18) - 2/27



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* New Orleans Hornets (37-18) vs Phoenix Suns (39-18) * 

*When: Wednesday, 8EST/5PST 
TV: LOCAL or by ILLEGAL METHOD*


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF]Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal *

*Hornets Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Chris Paul [SG] Bonzi Wells [SF] Peja Stojakovic [PF] David West [C] Tyson Chandler*


* <a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=NOStats.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/NOStats.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=sunstats.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/sunstats.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> *










*Suns have been placed on SEVERE*​


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Come on. This is our last game against the Hornets. Lets get at least ONE win.

I see David West dominating us again, and CP3 doing his thing like always.

I don't see Chandler having a big game because Shaq is now there to slow him down.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think Phoenix will win this, only thing that could cause you guys to lose would be that NO run ALOT of pick and roll and that is def. not something Shaq is good at.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Going to be a hell of a game. Phoenix, in my mind, is at a disadvantage, both physically and mentally.

They're on the 2nd game of a back-to-back, it's on the road, and they're 0-3 versus the Hornets this season. I'm just glad both these teams are playing each other.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn this is gonna be a tough one, i don't know if we can pull it off. Hope we do, 0-3 vs hornets..go suns.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sometimes when amare is going 1on1, and shaq is sitting close in the paint... it just clogs phoenix's offense.

same thing when nash is trying to make a play.. shaq sitting in the paint just really messes with what the suns have normally done in the past (a lot of pick and roll in the halfcourt). 

these past 4 games, shaq hasn't really converted when he's caught the ball in the post too.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Shaq has missed quite a few easy shots around the rim in all his games so far and to be honest, I don't see how he's going to remedy that. He just has no lift. I didn't think it was this bad >_>

Anyways, I think the Suns will do fine this game since Shaq's presence means we shouldn't have to worry about second chance possessions against NO, which is what really killed the Suns besides CP's lane penetration.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, he might be missing those shots because he's just getting back on track.....

if he can score those buckets when the ball is dumped into him, he can hold his own.. but that's yet to be seen.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The pick-n-rolls are going to kill us if they don't make the right rotations. Chandler is gonna get a lot of points off of pick-n-roll alley-oop plays. They do those so well.

Post up Amare, and let him take West. David West cannot guard Amare, on the perimeter nor in the post. Feed the beast!


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

We desperately need this game. We really need to beat a very good team on the road and get a winning streak going. I'm still pissed off about that pathetic performance against Detroit.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm less worried about what goes on in the frontcourt than I am about another 10 turnovers for Nash, 10 steals for Paul performance.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead early 14-12

Amare has 8 pts, 4 rebs. Also, made a 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

21-21 with 2:15 left in the qrter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns on fire from 3-point land in this quarter. 4/5 already.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa with 2 in a row. 27-25 as West hits FTs. Hill is going to the line with 2.0 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 29-25 after 1.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. 6/7 from threes now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa with another 3. 34-31 as Hornets came back and scored.

Hornets announcer said that is why Barbosa scares him lol. He said Amare scares him too.

Linton Johnson for 3 now. Suns 37-31. Now a turnover by New Orleans.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hill just made the Top10 - wow!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's been weird seeing your name as "Keep As Is"


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Hill just made the Top10 - wow!


Thay was a sick dunk. 

Suns up 41-36 8:12 left. Official TO.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Behind the back pass from Nash after he saved it, to Barbosa for 3. Suns up 49-43 5:43 left. NO TO.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pargo is like Navarro last night. Though he's done this all season when he plays the Suns. 

Hornets now take the lead with the 3 by Peja. 53-51.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> It's been weird seeing your name as "Keep As Is"


I'm going to ask for it to be changed back tomorrow. Don't worry. 

Seems like the Hornets have caught fire now. Entertaining game for sure so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, that dunk by Grant Hill was sick!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash is 0-5. He's missed some wide open shots too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hornets up 59-55 at the half.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

coach must really like linton johnson, giving him some decent minutes, considering it is coach d'antoni.
and looks like the hawks are gonna get a win again today against the kings. damnit.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

It almost looks like we're playing the 04-05 Suns when Q/JJ/Barbosa were all hot. I mean there's something to be said about bad defense but New Orleans wouldn't hit this % of shots if they were in a gym by themselves. Ridiculous.

Peterson, Pargo and West are ALL very low % shooters for their position but they're all just on fire.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****, this frustrating to watch. Hornets up 80-68 5:43 left til the 4th.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

hell yeah this is ****in frustrating to watch. the hornets announcer sounds like he's having a ****ing orgasm every time tyson chandler dunks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> hell yeah this is ****in frustrating to watch. the hornets announcer sounds like he's having a ****ing orgasm every time tyson chandler dunks.


lol I thought that to myself too.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

NO just has our number this year. They are a good team yes but I don't think they will go far in the playoffs just because the game slows down a lot in the playoffs and they are a bunch of inexperienced guys. I'll tell you one thing though suns have sure regressed. No one respects the suns or fears them anymore, maybe its a good thing i dunno.I'm really starting to point the finger at D'antoni now for the first time ever.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

turnovers like hell for the suns..down 17..11-2 steal advantage for the hornets. :dead:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ah make that down 20..brent barry you sure you wanna come here? heh heh heh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys better hope you don't play the Hornets in the playoffs. They seem to match up REALLY well with you guys.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

no **** sherlock lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The Hornets were simply on fire, there really wasn't much the Suns could do. They only gave them 2/3 easy shots, the rest were tough jump shots. Suns have had a few games like these as well, where once you make one, you can't miss any.

This team also has no balls. What Raja use to do for this team is almost completely gone, now he just makes dumb decisions, goes on more cold spells then any streak shooter in the league, and likes to do random, stupid **** to get technicals called against him. The hip check to Paul was completely unnecessary. Just a ******* move by Bell.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree with you the this team has zero nuts. But the thing is NO is ALWAYS on fire when they play us.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

AZsportsDude said:


> I agree with you the this team has zero nuts. But the thing is NO is ALWAYS on fire when they play us.



Mainly, just Pargo. That kid needs to get his *** put to the floor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns can't afford to lose season series to fellow Western Conference teams, although I am glad they are.

They continue to struggle against the top teams of the Western Conference.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So this Shaq trade is looking more and more like Majerle for Hot Rod trade all over again except x 10


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Keep As Is said:


> They continue to struggle against the top teams of the Western Conference.


And amazingly none of that matters come playoff time.

I remember when the Bulls were on their last championship run, the Jazz had won like 65 games and swept the series with the Bulls and everyone said this was their year. Phoenix has a pretty bad record against good west teams, but check out how many of the losses were 6 points or less and could have gone either way. 

How can we win any game when Steve Nash gets absolutely, utterly, disgustingly outplayed by Jannero "Scrub" Pargo anyway? We were destined to lose.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

There is no reason to lose 4 games to the same team. That is coaching me thinks....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Arclite said:


> And amazingly none of that matters come playoff time.


You're right, but it sure does matter in the standings where Phoenix is trying to get home court.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Is Brian Skinner hurt? I don't see why Johnson would play over him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I guess the spacing isn't all so well with skinner on the floor, something like that. LJ showed some toughness on D though, the only sun to show that tonight. I'm glad the guy got rewarded for his hard work. I don't know why in the hell DJ didn't play though, it would be the perfect game for him. Get him on that little ****er Pargo and try and stop him. **** D'antoni


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I like how Shaq and Amare were in the game, when we were down by 20, and there was like 4:00 minutes left. WTF? 

D'Antoni, stop being a *****. 

I also like what Linton has to offer, he reminds me a lot of James Jones.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns suck right now and are a pain to watch atm >_>

I'm beginning to think that D'Antoni should use Shaq the way they used Kurt Thomas last year. Just bring him in the game when they're facing a big lineup and switch to small ball the rest of the way. Kerr should go shoot himself for not getting Artest >_>


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Suns suck right now and are a pain to watch atm >_>
> 
> I'm beginning to think that D'Antoni should use Shaq the way they used Kurt Thomas last year. Just bring him in the game when they're facing a big lineup and switch to small ball the rest of the way. Kerr should go shoot himself for not getting Artest>_>


Yeah, but the story is older, when he traded Kurt Thomas, and by the way altough we think Dantoni should use Shaq like he did with Kurt, its just not gonna happen because Shaq is Shaq and will not agree in being a "bench player". Our defense has never being more fragile, sure shaq is imposing respect in the paint, but we are dieing on the pick and rolls... and marion has the kind of defense that cannot be replaced by hill, artest would do the job though... eh...


----------

